# Chicken Wings....



## MurphysDad (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello, 

First post, 

Not done an introduction thread as my better half Holly has already been gabbing on here about our Little Fella Murphy who we are picking up on Saturday.

We have been chattin tonight about Chicken wings and their benefits - good for teeth, breath etc 

However we are both a little concerned about the bones in chicken wings and although they wont be cooked they are very small and could easily be swallowed.

Has anyone ever had anything like this happen with wings or are the universally agreed that they are good for the pup?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine have had raw chicken wings since they were 10 weeks old. Having been brought up to believe you should never give chicken bones to dogs I was a little nervous at first. After lots of research and finding out that it's just cooked bones they mustn't have I just went for it. They ate them like it was the most normal thing in the world and have had them for their tea ever since. It's a personal choice reall but mine love them.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max's my first Cockerpoo had his first chicken wing at about 16 weeks of age and voted it. When we picked Phoebe up at 11 weeks of age she had chicken wings from the start. Both love them, crunch them up with relish. It's great knowing I am feeding them something so natural.....mind you I hope she doesn't get ideas and go and chose her own. We have three chickens that roam the garden. Little devil has taken to chasing them.


----------



## MurphysDad (Feb 23, 2014)

Coolio, 

We are planning feeding Murphy a mixture of raw and dry food, and whilst we are goin to opt for the raw nuggets, we've read that chicken wings are excellent for a snack and also for the health/hygiene of the pup.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine love chicken wings. I think Dot was maybe four months before I gave her one, but the raw food she is on has minced bone in it. She absolutely loves a raw carrot too and has had those right from when she came home.
Today for the first time I gave them their wings frozen - it was a lovely sunny afternoon and they munched them out in the garden... it made the wings last longer.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

MurphysDad said:


> Coolio,
> 
> We are planning feeding Murphy a mixture of raw and dry food, and whilst we are goin to opt for the raw nuggets, we've read that chicken wings are excellent for a snack and also for the health/hygiene of the pup.


I've seen a couple of people on here recommend that raw and dry shouldn't be fed in the same meal as the body digests them differently - not sure what the rules are on feeding them at separate meals. Just something to be careful of!


----------



## Kellie22 (Jan 2, 2014)

I was concerned as well but tonight Billy had his first chicken wing. He loved it and touch wood no problems. He is 6 months this weekend so has his big teeth right enough but had no problems.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I have given R&R duck wings, in the summer they had them frozen (like an ice pop!) and in winter they have had them defrosted, I tend to treat it as A meal, rather than a titbits treat. They've had no problem, as the wings tend to be more cartilage than bone, x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

The first time I gave Dudley a chicken wing he took it off behind a garden chair to eat, I wanted to be able to see him more clearly so went over to move him, he panicked that I was going to take it away and gulped the whole thing down! I was a bit worried but it digested and he was fine, since then I have usually smashed the bones a bit first or hold on to it while he eats. In fact I usually have to hold it to start him off or he just stands barking at his 'treasure' or tries to hide it somewhere. He doesn't have them that often but still does occasionally, I feed him nutriment now which is ready prepared raw meals and has bone mixed in.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I also give chicken wings as a meal not a treat. Usually 2 and always frozen.


----------

